# Glad to be done with surgery!



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

Glad to be done with surgery!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had a total thyroidectomy on Tuesday for a nodule and Hurthle cell findings on my biopsy. It was a long 13 week wait for surgery. Only by taking it out and having a pathologist look at it can they know whether this is malignant. I stayed in the hospital one night. I was back to a regular diet the day after and I feel great! It was much easier than I expected except for the nausea, even though they put an anti-nausea patch behind my ear pre-op and gave me anti-nausea meds during surgery in my IV. I feel so good it's hard to follow the doctor's instructions--no cleaning, cooking, grocery shopping, lifting, bending, pushing, pulling for 2 weeks. I can drive by week two. When you feel so good it's easy to forget. But he said any bleeding in the neck can be le-threatening!

He also said it's good the thyroid gland is out, that it was nasty--that all Hashimotos glands are. Large, inflamed, lots of nodules. According to him, Hashimotos can only be assumed or expected pre-surgery through ultrasound, touch and blood tests. That it takes actually going in there and seeing it to have a definitive diagnosis.

He thinks i'm going to feel better even though I wasn't complaining of symptoms before.

It's a little sore to swallow but he told me even for that to take extra strength Tylenol because then I'll eat and sleep better.

I see him on Monday but the biopsy report could be back Friday.

Sue


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I replied on your other thread, but just thought of something here. 
Don't be afraid to take the pain meds to stay ahead of the pain. I did have a lot of pain and needed the vicodin. About 4 days later I was on plain extra strength tylenol and it helped.
Keep lots of ice on. I even slept with an ice pack for the first week.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like you are doing great, Sue. That is awesome. Please though, don't over do it. You don't want to relapse which will cause a longer recovery. Seriously, take these two weeks (at least) to relax and recover. You have EARNED it! Prayers that your path report comes back benign.

:hugs:

Patti


----------

